# ISFJ or ISTJ divorced men



## Lauressa (May 26, 2015)

What led you to divorce? 

Did you initiate it? For those men that initiated the divorce, what sort of things were a "deal breaker" for your marriage? 

What is your ex's Myers Briggs type?


----------

